# Runny stools



## smithl1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Our 8 month old Vizsla has always been on Royal Canin as this is what the breeder recommended. As he is getting quite big now (25 plus kilo's) we moved him on from Royal Canin medium junior to Royal Canin Maxi junior. We often add in some cooked chicken, ham or cooked mince for variety. 

Since being on the Maxi (about 1 week) his poos have been very runny. Could this be the reason - should we persevere? I am not keen to move away from Royal Canin as I trust our breeder. I know it is a popular brand for Vizsla's and he has a very good appetite on it. He's not a picky eater.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

When you switched your pup to the Maxi, did you slowly introduce it by mixing it with the medium junior food, or just make the change?

If you did not slowly introduce it this could be the reason for the runny stools. Within the first year our boys stomach was quite sensitive, so if we changed flavor of food (we stick with the same brand) we would slowly introduce the new food by mixing it with the old food - gradually increasing the proportion of the new food each day, and decreasing the proportion of old food. 

To help firm up you pups stools you can add some pure canned pumpkin to his food, or plain rice.


----------

